# Lifted my 360.. before and after pics inside



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

did notice higher stance front back and center clearance is way better, tires and winch are next on my list.. comments and suggestions welcome...


BEFORE


































AFTER, Also added the cv/boot protectors, for the 4x4 look lol


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

HOW MUCH TIRE PRESSURE ARE YOU RUNNING, THEY LOOK LIKE THEY MIGHT BE OVER INFLATED....you will get more of that tread to the ground with low pressure..


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

5 psi.. they just plain bald, makes them look over inflated i guess lmao


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks good...now we just gota get her some new skins....lol


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

asap!!! ^^^ lol, next on my list.. thanx


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

looks good and the tires are well done like you said lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good! Can really tell the difference!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You have the brother of mine


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, twins.. exept urs is in way better conditions lol.. what tire size and brand are those if u dont mind me asking?? look great.


----------

